# DER Größte fisch



## Angler76 (6. Dezember 2007)

hi
sooo nachdem ich den text und die antworten "der erste fisch " gelesen habe mache ich jezz eine umfrage was war euer größte fisch sagt bitte auch wo und womit ihr den gefangen habt ja???
also bei mir wr das ja soo vor den sommerferien in diesem jahr hatte ich noch nie nen hecht gefangen dann gings in den urlaub nach prerow da habe ich meine beiden ersten hechte innahalb von 10 min. gefangen waren beide sooo um die 25cm groß.nach diesem urlaub gings dann nochmal in den urlaub an den PLAUER SEE nach dem ersten tag fing ich einen 20er hecht auf einen 0 spinner am nächste tag wars hecht wetter windig:an derselben stelle hatte ich 3 hechte erbeutet 43cm 45cm 50cm am letzten tag bekam ich meinen schrecken des leben. als mir nach einer stunde spinner mitten auf dem see unser bott war ein kleinen zwei man kanu die hände eingefroren waren riss er mich fast aus dem boot . 
meine winkelpiker (10-40 Wg) war halbkreis und da die rollenbremse sooo fest eingestellt war ( warum weiß ich nicht) fing die winkelpicker an zu kancken aber nach 5 min hatte ich dann meinen größten fisch im kescher einen 76cm langen hecht 2,75 kilo schwer. *tolz* seit dem bin ich hecht süchtig ich hatte doch tatsächlich innerhal vie angeltage 7 hechte gefangen .:vik:

gruß janis


----------



## Sebi888 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Nen Spiegelkarpfen mit 12Pfund auf Brot! Drill hatte nur so 4 Minuten gedauert aber war cooles erlebniss!!
Es war im Urlaub! Hier bei uns am Neckar hab ich leider nochnicht so große Sachen gefangen! Auser an der Enz mal ne Barbe mit 65 cm!
gruß sebi


----------



## FisherMan66 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

@ Angler76

Nobody is perfect - aber ab und an nen Satzzeichen würde das Lesen des Textes schon gewaltig vereinfachen.

Zu Deinem Thema gibt es schon zig erstellte Threads - vielleicht mal mit der Suchfunktion des Boards danach suchen.


----------



## Jens0883 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Siehe Profilfoto: Spiegelkarpfen auf Grund mit 4 Maiskörnern und Laufbleimontage. 102 cm lang und 19-20 kg. War mein erster Karpfen.
Gruss Jens


----------



## karpfen-freak (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

wildkarpfen
auf boilie
22pfund
98cm


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> Siehe Profilfoto: Spiegelkarpfen auf Grund mit 4 Maiskörnern und Laufbleimontage. 102 cm lang und 19-20 kg. War mein erster Karpfen.
> Gruss Jens




Du meinst bestimmt Pfund und nicht Kilo.
Oder täuscht das Bild so doll.


----------



## Master Hecht (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

mein größter war bisher nen 8kg karpfen inner ems auf nen brötchen die länge weiß ich jetzt nicht und ne forelle hatte 4kg ne bachforelle auser wapel (keine ausm Forellenpuff)


----------



## duck_68 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Wels 170 cm 35 kg Gufi
Marmorkarpfen 125 cm 28 kg Gufi
Wels 140 cm 20 kg Köfi


----------



## flasche (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

@ Martin Obelt


:vik:RESPECT :vik:


----------



## Donnerkrähe (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

hecht 74 auf KöFi


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

also @jens0883:dein profilbild-karpfen hat sicherlich keine 20kilo gewicht 

mein größter war hecht:ca.77cm auf 6cm twister=>war "beifang" beim barschfischen xDD

und karpfen 28pf. auf boilie

stimmt hab auch noch ne bachforelle zu melden=>die hatte 56cm,das is anscheinden schon groß für forellen xD

jo schwimmen beide wieder um groß und stark zu werden #6

ciao|wavey:


----------



## RickyMike (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Mein größter Fisch, den hab ich vor 18 Jahren gefangen ist ca. 70 kg schwer und 174 cm lang. Strömungstechnisch eine 1 + 

Köder, Jägeschnitzel.

Dat schöne an dem Fisch, er stinkt nicht nach Fisch, lebt heute noch und hört auf den namen Marianne 

Alle anderen waren kleiner.


----------



## Jens0883 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

. . .


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Schwer zu beantworten, die Frage, da ich meine Fische meistens nur gemessen und nicht gewogen habe, manchmal auch keins von beiden. Auf Rügen hatte ich 1990, als 15 - Jähriger einen Hecht von 17,4 Kilo, Länge unbekannt. Einen Karpfen von exakt 19 Kilo fing ich vor vielen Jahren mal beim Aalangeln, den musste ich leider notschlachten...:c Vor 4 jahren am zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag fing ich in der Doven Elbe einen Hecht zwischen 30 und 35 Pfund (geschätzt) auf Gummi. Und im Rhein habe ich während meiner Lehrzeit schon ein paar Welse gefangen, von denen ich aber weder das Gewicht, noch die Länge weiß. Waren aber keine Monster, maximal 35 - 40 Pfund. Mein schönster und kapitalster Fang aber war eine Schleie von knapp 12 Pfund in Dänemark. Und mein Kaulbarsch von 28cm ist doch auch "Kapital", oder?|kopfkrat
Was nun genau mein größter Fisch war, kann ich also nicht genau sagen...


----------



## HD4ever (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

ne 12 pfd Schleie ist ja auch der Hammer !!! #6 hastn Bild ? 

bei mir schnell aufgezählt ...
mal nen 88er Zander mit 12 pfd und eine Mefo 91cm 8,9kg


----------



## macmarco (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*



RickyMike schrieb:


> Mein größter Fisch, den hab ich vor 18 Jahren gefangen ist ca. 70 kg schwer und 174 cm lang. Strömungstechnisch eine 1 +
> 
> Köder, Jägeschnitzel.
> 
> ...




|muahah: SEHR GUT !!!!!#6


----------



## Fenris666 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Mein bis jetzt längster bestätigter Fisch war ein Hecht mit 73cm Länge, mein 2. Fisch den ich gefangen habe! Dabei hat mir aber mein Vater geholfen, da ich erst 12 war und Angst hatte er reißt mir ab! (Gewicht unbekannt)

Der aber wirklich größte Fisch, den ich bis jetzt gefangen habe war ein Schuppenkarpfen mit ungf 100cm Länge und Schätzungsweise 15kg, kann aber nichts genaues sagen, da der Drecksack mir meine Wage mit Maßband im See versenkt hat! 
Gefangen in einem alten sehr verschlammten Tümpel mit jährlicher Algenblüte! Das einzig gute an dem Weiher war, dass er nur ungf 50cm Wassertiefe hatte - danach 1m Schlamm -  und man so gut die Rückenflossen der Karpfen sehen konnte! :vik:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*





Hecht 118cm 
Meine anderen Fänge gibt es auf meiner Homepage....


----------



## fishing_man (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

60er Zander aus dem Geesthachter Elb-Hafen auf Tauwurm.siehe Profilfoto


----------



## Gufi Angler (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Wels 101cm auf Tauwurm mit 18pfund 
2Forrelen zsm 12-14kg lan mich nich mehr erninnern auf Berkley Powerbait Chunky Charteuse


----------



## ASV 1965 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Meiner war ein Stör von 1.23m. der war ca 7-8 kg schwer schätze ich mal (hab leider nur gemessen) war auf jeden fall ein erlebnis weil ich den an der flosse gehakt hab und nur einen kleinen Kescher dabei hatte der Kescher ist jetzt leider kaputt|supergri
Hier ist ein foto von einem etwas kleineren von etwa 1m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=74709&stc=1&d=1201083331


----------



## dani_carp (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Bis jetzt war mein größter Fisch ein Karpfen mit 19 Pfund und 80cm lang und ein Hecht mit 90cm und mit 72cm (ich glaub das ist in Ordnung dafür das es meine 1. Saison war)


----------



## Barbus686 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

War 2 tage am rhein angeln mit maden. erster tag nen ca. 70er aal zweiter tag ein aal von ca. 90cm.das war dann auch mein größter fisch bisher.Diesen Sommer hab ich  ein brassen von 4,5 kg gewicht gefangen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ne 12 pfd Schleie ist ja auch der Hammer !!! #6 hastn Bild ?
> 
> bei mir schnell aufgezählt ...
> mal nen 88er Zander mit 12 pfd und eine Mefo 91cm 8,9kg


 

und DAS bild hab ich immernoch vor augen... #6#6#6


----------



## chris1867 (6. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Zander ,mittellandkanal Hannover Garbsen  92,5 cm 7,6 kg auf uku, Zander 92cm 7,2 kg gleiche stelle anderes datum (2 jahre später ) auf uku ! Barsch im Vereinsgewässer 54 cm ! Graskarpfen 108 cm 19,2 kg auf brotflocke !


----------



## Chrisi04 (6. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Sterlet 110cm

Gewicht habe ich leider nicht ermittelt und aus der Hand ist er mir auch noch gerutscht 

Zeugen waren mein Vater und 2 Vereinskollegen

Fazit: immer beim fischen mit der Matchrute mit so etwas rechnen.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Was wirklich großes habe ich noch nicht gefangen.
Aber das größte war wohl die 42cm Forelle mit 648g.
Aber letztes Jahr hatte ich was echt großes dran,ist aber kurz vor dem Ende umgedreht und dann war er ab.Ich schätze mal das es ein Hecht war.
Aber meine großen Fänge werden auch noch kommen, ich habs im Gefühl!!!!
:vik:

Gruß Kaulbarsch-Killer#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Dorsch 124 cm und 34 Pfd. 
Dorsch 112 cm und 28 Pfd.
Dorsch 105 cm und 24 Pfd.

ALLES SOMMERDORSCHE!!!

Weitermachen...#6#6#6


----------



## PikeHunter89 (18. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

hecht mit 104cm und ca. 9kg


----------



## Veit (18. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Mein größten waren 3 Welse 155, 147 und 145 cm. Alle letztes Jahr gefangen auf kleine Wobbler.
Hoffe ich kann dieses Jahr die Marke noch weiter nach oben schrauben. =)


----------



## Bier (18. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

n hecht von 86 cm länge. wird diess jahr aber noch getoppt!


----------



## Speedfisher (18. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Aal von 102 cm


----------



## Hai-Happen (18. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Aal von 92 cm:m!


----------



## olafson (18. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

ein hecht 104cm u. ca. 7 kilo aus der mosel
mfg olafson


----------



## wallerangler (18. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

mein größter bis jetzt ein wels aus dem po 235 cm und 95 kg


----------



## nairolf (25. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Bei mir war es ein Spiegelkarpfen mit einem Gewicht von 12 pfund und 69 cm

Mfg nairolf


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (25. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

dorsch mit knapp 1,20 und etwas über 10 kg (kein laichfisch)


----------



## Gardenfly (25. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Ein Schuppenkarpfen von 16Pfund an der Matchrute 14er Hauptschnur 10er Vorfach 16er Haken.


----------



## angelpfeife (25. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Moin,
ein hecht beim unabsichtlichen Schwarzfischen im Plauer see. Der war 65cm lang. |stolz:|stolz:Aber wenn ich den dieses jahr nicht tope kotz ich ab. Weil das war vor 5 jahren. Seit dem solte ich ein bisschen mehr erfahrung haben weil da war ich 8.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Moin,
> ein hecht beim unabsichtlichen Schwarzfischen im Plauer see. Der war 65cm lang. |stolz:|stolz:Aber wenn ich den dieses jahr nicht tope kotz ich ab. Weil das war vor 5 jahren. Seit dem solte ich ein bisschen mehr erfahrung haben weil da war ich 8.


;+#cwie geht das denn;+#c

unabsichtliches schwarzfischen?? ausversehen ne angel dabeigehabt??

*nicht zu ernst nehmen* klingt nur komisch


----------



## angelpfeife (25. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Das war so,
ich war 8 jahre alt und damit zu jung für den Jungfischereischein.
da ist meinem Vater das "Gerücht" zu Ohren gekommen, dass man in Meckpomm auch ohne Schein angeln darf. Mein Vater hat bei einem Fischereimeister angerufen und ihm wurde bestätigt dass ich angeln darf. Nach 2 jahren haben wir durch zufall herausgefunden dass ich illegal gefischt hab.:m


----------



## Adlerfan (26. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

salzwasser: wahoo 1,45m
süßwasser: hecht 85cm


----------



## Karpfenfreak-94 (26. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

zander 80 cm 10pf. auf einen goldenen gummifisch und karpfen 19pf. 87cm auf frolic(hundefutter)


----------



## BallerNacken (26. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Hecht 92 cm und 12,5 Pfund...auf nen 6 cm Wobbler in schweden beim barschangeln#h


----------



## Donau-Hunter (26. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Hi, ich hatte am 2ten Tag meines Anglerdaseins ne Barbe mit 76 cm an der Rute - Gott sei dank war ein "erfahrener" Altfischer mit am Platz an der Donau der mir mit "Tat" zur Seite stand - ab diesem Tag ist Angeln noch spannender geworden..... und ich bin immer noch am lernen und abschauen............

Der erste große ist halt immer ein einschneidendes Erlebnis...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Sammael (26. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

dorsch 95 cm + dorsch 93 cm gleicher tag, gleiche stelle...mit der klar kimming von rostock aus...fragt mich icht wo wir waren...aber nach der drift hab ich erstmal ne pause gebraucht(leider nur ne kurze, bis wir wieder an der stelle waren und die nächsten dorsche(nur unwesentlich kleiner) gefischt wurden)

ansonsten in norwegen schöne köhler von gut 70 cm


----------



## ~carphunter~ (26. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

mein größter Fisch: ein Graskarpfen mit 110cm, siehe Avatarbild!


----------



## KarpfenDenis (30. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

oha graskarfpen ...richtig genial...

wo haste den gefangen?

Gruß Denis


----------



## Put (30. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Meiner war eine 1m Makrele. Hab ich in Dänemark in der Nordsee mit einem (Das klingt zwar jetzt irre aber es stimmt) Regenwurm gefangen.|bigeyes


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

So, so, Put! 1 m Makrele vor Dänemark? Ist ja interessant, warum aber werden die hier vorkommenden Atlantik-Makrelen nur ca. 60 cm groß oder die Bastard- Makrele nur ca. 70 cm? |kopfkrat#q|uhoh:


----------



## julian123 (30. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

hab schon ein paar karpfen geefangen.....
aba mein schönster war ein graskarpfen von 91 cm und 30 pfund.
wa grad ausm urlaub gekommen hab da mit boilies und allem drum und dran geangelt aba nix üba 20 pfund gefangen.
und dann zu hause am fluss direkt vorer haustür^^ ne scherz aba direkt inna nähe auf mais.


----------



## tomry1 (30. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Längster Fisch war ein Dornhai von 1,20 in Norwegen.
Und schwerster ein Spiegel Karpfen von etwa 12 kg.


----------



## porscher (30. März 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

91 cm Hecht(gewicht kenne ich nicht) und 106cm marmorkarpfen 41 pfund


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. April 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

bin 13 un anl gle seit ich 5 bin..ich hab nichts besonders grosses gefangen aber dafür besondere fänge..5 ü30er forellen in einem natursee ohne besatz an einem tag..1 zander als 6 jähriger..ein spiegler in einem grossen forellenweiher auf mais auf grund...unendlich viele fotrellen ausm forellipuff und unzählige barsch grosse und kleine..

seit ich angle bin ich im jahr nur ungefähr 3 mal dazu gekommen zu angeln da mein vater selbstständig ist und nich so viel zeit hat was nich sehr schlimm ist..aber dieses jahr wird der erste hecht rausgezogen..*grins*..

lg Der Bär


----------



## Casualties (7. April 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

mein Großter 
Schuppenkarpfen 30pfd
Spiegel 10pfd
Hecht 80cm
Dorsch: 45cm
Zander: 65
Barsch: 35cm
Schleie: 40cm
Waller 23cm
|kopfkrat


naja will dieses Jahr meinen Schuppenkarpfen Record brechen:m


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. April 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

postet nochma einpaa einträge rein bitte


----------



## Mini-Broesel (7. April 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

moin,

joa meine größten fische,

Dorsch: 75cm 4,0 kg
Aal:geschätzte 95cm gewicht unbekannt (war aber armdick:m)
Karpfen:12 pf geschätzte 65-70cm
Hecht: 75cm 6 pfund
Karausche: ca 50cm(in som kleinen feuerlöschteich auf fehmarn)
Barsch: 43cm


----------



## noob is back (7. April 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

mein größter war ein stör mit 30 pf
karpfen hatte der größte um die 24 pf
waller war der größte leider erst 90cm, ich hoffe heuer gehts mal über die 1m marke^^


----------



## ericunderkarp (19. April 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

2x 70 cm Regenbogenforellen direkt hintereinander. In Dänemark/ Moen


----------



## Browling (19. April 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Meiner war ein 15 pfd Spiegelkarpfen, der Köder war ein Maisbündel


----------



## schrauber78 (19. April 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Hecht: 118cm
Zander: 99cm
Barsch: 46cm
Aal: 96cm
Karpfen: 36Pfd.
Wels: 146cm


----------



## gringo92 (19. April 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

hecht:90cm
karpfen:33pfd
barsch:39cm
rotfeder:32cm(auf spinner)
schildkröte:ca 44cm :> (um mal ein wenig abwechslung rein zubringen)


----------



## "Zander" (21. April 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

hecht 90 cm gewicht weiß ich so net mehr ^^ sry


----------



## Dissection2k (22. April 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Meinen bislang (in der Relation) größten Fang machte ich mit einem knapp 8 Pfund schweren und 73 cm langen Döbel, welcher es damals auch problemlos in die Blinker-Hitparade schaffte #6

Gefangen beim Nachtangeln in der Hase, mit einem sehr großen Fischfetzen auf Grund.


----------



## nairolf (27. April 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*



nairolf schrieb:


> Bei mir war es ein Spiegelkarpfen mit einem Gewicht von 12 pfund und 69 cm
> 
> Mfg nairolf


Das stimmt nichtups. Es war in Hecht von 75 cm und 3 kilo


----------



## Taxidermist (27. April 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Meine größten Fische:
Barsch 56cm
Hecht 118cm
Zander 81cm
Bachforelle 59cm
Schleie 58cm
Karpfen ?cm 10Kg
Aal 90cm

Taxidermist


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

hab gestern meine ersten beiden hechte gefangen

der erste 53 cm und schwimmt wieder
der zweite 79 cm und 4 kilo


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

wie kann man bilder in den thread machen??


----------



## chuckster (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Nachdem ich zuvor nur Barsche, Makrelen (das war schon was länger her) und Fische deren Art ich nicht zu bestimmen vermochte (bsp in Kroatien/Italien am Meer/See und bevor ich n Schein hatte) war mein Top-Erlebnis (und bisher auch größter Fisch) als Jungangler (hab erst seit ein paar Wochen meinen Schein) eine 44er Forelle beim ersten Auswurf meines brandneuen 2er Mepps Kupfer Spinner.. hatte echt nich mit nem Biss gerechnet, da ich die letzten beiden Male beim Spinnen nix gefangen hatte... Woah, da ham mir die Knie geschlottert während und nach des Drills... herrlich =)


----------



## Dissection2k (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

So, nun muss ich mein erstes Posting revidieren...

Letzte Woche:

Karpfen von 22,5 Pfund


----------



## messerfisch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

102cm Hecht 13,8 Pfund 

Und ein rapfen 82cm  knapp 10 Pfund



gruß Max:m


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Ja, meine grössten fsiche kommen alle aus dem Waginger See^^. Muss schon sagen geiels Gewässer#6.

Hecht: 90 cm, auf nen Wobbler den ich am gleichen tag aus nem Sonderangbeot für 2 euro erstanden habe^^.
Brasse: 4 kg (ca. Küchenwaage|uhoh: )
Rotauge: 34er, 33er usw. aales schon gehabt.|rolleyes
Barsch: Waren glaube ich 34.39 weiss nimmer so genau#q. War schon lange nichmehr auf barsch von daher^^.

Greetz FF


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Ooh, da gibt's einige...
Hecht 119 cm
Zander 101 cm
Wels 153 cm
Karpfen 89 cm
Schleie 10pf 100g (irgendwo im Forum geistert ein Bild einer 6pfündigen von mir rum) 
Barsch 52 cm
also an "magischen" Marken fehlt mir nur noch der metrige Karpfen und der 90er Aal.


----------



## solifischer (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: DER Größte fisch*

Mein größter war 25 pf = siehe Profilbild. Er war zwar nicht groß aber dafür richtig fett.


----------

